# i thought anxiety brought D ???



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

but am C..very C,..i take colace 200 mg /day cascara 1 once 2 time /day flax seeds Hight fiber diet water...And am still C......grrrrrrrrr and in pain..a lot;i still do exercises tho..










































what do i do wrong???(i dont go to therapy no $$$)eric..i will go to the conference..on the 5th in montreal...and i saw the doc..she said i have big fisures...bleeding ones..inside and outside...to heal alone...but dammm painfull let me tell ya...thanx every one for your support.in the chat the other night...


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Fuzz, doesn't always happen that way.I am sorry to hear about the fissures.Here is some info on that for you. http://www.gicare.com/pated/ecdgs38.htm Fuzz, try learning this relaxation technique. http://www.med.unc.edu/medicine/fgidc/relax.htm You have to learn it and stick to it though for it to help.keep up the excersise also for the c.Its good your going to the conference Fuzz, that can help.


----------



## norbert46 (Feb 20, 2001)

Fuzzz, I have experienced the IBS/D problem and not "C" but my understanding from some MD explanations is that the anxiety causes serotonin to overstimulate the gut/colon nerves. If your gut spasms in an orderly manner the gut material will be quickly transitted through the gut still full of water and when the urge hits you will be loose or have "D". If your gut spasms out of sequence the gut material can't exit the colon area and is trapped and squeezed causing pain and if trapped long enough the water will leave the gut material and you are left with bulky dry stools to force through the intestines and thus "C". That is why the theory that Hypnotherapy lowers the anxiety and gut spasms and can work for IBS/D or IBS/C. It is a "motility" disorder and if the brain/gut response can be corrected the motility can return to normal. Norb


----------



## Guest (Jan 22, 2002)

Not unusual really...I for another have anxiety and am a C type...I have dysthymia and anxiety too and I am currently taking a regimine of only Buspar...I have found that the better you learn to cope with anxiety and to understand what it can do, they more you can deal with the effects of it. Diet is important as is therapy. If you can't afford a therapist, make sure your county doesnt have a mental health department that offers adult outpatient services on a sliding scale. I went to one of those years ago and was fortunate to have met up with a therapist that changed my life...and because I was not making a lot of money at the time, I think I only paid about 10 dollars a session or somthing like that. There are also some ministerial counselors that you might investigate if you are so inclined. There is a world of help out there for you...just make up your mind to take control of your anxiety.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Fuzzz... Sorry to hear you are suffering... ask your doc for an RX topical cream for the fissures; it will help ease the pain and swelling better than the OTCs. Take care (((HUGS)))


----------



## jane93 (Jan 21, 2000)

Fuzzz..I am alternating C/D and used to be more C with more anxiety...so I don't think your post title is true.


----------



## D Prone (Sep 10, 2001)

I find that anxiety is a trigger for my IBS not the cause. It has become a vicious cycle through the years though. IBS brings on the anxiety, anxiety brings on the IBS, and so forth.







Drives me crazy at times.


----------



## Fuzzz (Jun 14, 2000)

thanx all for your replies...Eric..i am printting the relaxing technics...am trying every thing to be relax...or not anxious..and at same time..not thinking...i keep doing the exercises..even if it mean pain at times...


----------

